# My little burrowers. :)



## Tink (Oct 14, 2009)

My two have always needed covers to burrow under. All their various beds have snuggle blankets in them and there are blankets on the couch for their sole use as well. 

Sometimes I think they're moles rather than chihuahuas. The begrudgingly poked their heads out of the little snuggle blanket igloo mound they'd made so that I could take their photo.


----------



## SinisterKisses (Sep 20, 2015)

Too cute!! Ours do the same thing - we call it nesting  I haven't NOT had a blanket on my couch and love seat in 11 years!


----------



## MelodyoftheForest (Sep 11, 2015)

My dog doesn't burrow, but he does dig around in the blanket on the couch and then look at me to suggest I should pick up the blanket and cover him! Talk about spoiled! I had a cat that would burrow once, and I learned from her long ago to never sit on a blanket on the couch without moving it and making sure it was unoccupied!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Jayda (Jun 15, 2012)

You know I always knew Chis liked to burrow. None of mine burrowed until Ivy came along. I have to be careful not to sit on her on the couch or lay on her in bed. She just snuggles and burrows in regardless of temp!


----------



## coco_little_bear (May 30, 2012)

Aww they're so cute! I love the look on their faces, you can tell they were reluctant to get out and eager to go back underneath. :lol: My chis don't do that with the blankets in their beds, but they always get underneath our bed covers.


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

My Emmie, loves to come under the plush coverlet that I cover myself with to watch TV, but only for 10+ minutes. She evidently gets too hot!


----------



## Thia (Dec 19, 2014)

Omg I love warm little burrowed bodies!


----------



## Tink (Oct 14, 2009)

They both love to burrow, though they each react differently if there's nothing to burrow under...like if I'm lying on my bed rather than in it and don't have a throw close by. Tango will nose and nudge around, then just get on my lap or by my side almost under my arm, curl up in a tight little ball, and settle down. 

Jazz on the other hand will nose my shirt up and get under that, curling into a ball on my chest under my shirt. She is very determined! She has even been known to crawl up my pants leg and curl up against my calf. She MUST burrow somewhere, it's like a compulsion with her. If she truly can't find anywhere to burrow, she will whine pitifully, all the while looking at me with those big, limpid eyes, imploring me to give her a blankie. 

She is SUCH a drama queen.


----------



## motherdear (Jan 15, 2014)

My Lucy will burrow no matter the temp. I have put a cooling pad in the recliner for her so she doesn't get too warm & she does use it. She will whine if she has no blanket to burrow in. Mia burrows as well but, she's not as adamant about it as Lucy.


----------



## debrawade10 (Oct 10, 2013)

Cuties!! Mine all love it also although Lily is my champion at burrowing.


----------

